# Fear of height



## xtremetrees (Aug 13, 2006)

How many of us have fear of height. I do, i have to constantly overcome it.
Anyone jumping on ropes? Fall factor 12 ropes?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 13, 2006)

i don't even like being this tall!


----------



## treeseer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah KC, the air must be pretty thin up there!

I've always loved getting high, altitudinally speaking. The best cure for acrophobia is sky-diving; give it a try, xtreme, it's bound to give you a whole new perspective on climbing high.


----------



## dakota (Aug 13, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Anyone jumping on ropes? Fall factor 12 ropes?




What does this mean?


----------



## Diesel JD (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting, one reason I've always climbed trees is to help me overcome my fear of heights...I thought I was the only one, another reason I haven't gotten serious about working in the industry, I thought no one here would be the least bit afraid of heights.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 13, 2006)

dakota said:


> What does this mean?



There's no such thing as a fall factor 12 rope. But there are dynamic rock climb lines that are tested and rated to withstand about that number of "fall factor" 2 falls. That's prolly what xtremetrees meant to say 

Rock ropes are so dynamic that they are similar to bungee cord.

Here's a good article that came up in a "fall factor" google search.
http://www.camp4.com/rock/index.php?newsid=231


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 13, 2006)

Height and falling does not bother me that much, now stopping and impact are 2 words that scare the living sh#t out of me. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 13, 2006)

Deathly afraid of hieghts, but love bieng in a tree, go figure!!!! Always have to look for those "de-acceleration points" also 
Andy


----------



## boo (Aug 13, 2006)

It's not the heights that cause a problem.... it's the bumps during, or the sudden stop after the fall that gets ya.
try to not concentrate on the height. know how secure you are, and concentrate on whats "is going" to happen. not "what would happen if".
know what you have, then check it again.
I have several plane jumps under my belt... no matter... that's a different world. that does'nt mean we can't cut a rope, or a limb will hold.
While I can pick up a rattle snake, copperhead, rat, roach, etc., I scream like a little girl from a spider surprise.
I caught a huge wolfspider one day thinking I could overcome my phobia by feeding and watching it in an aquarium for a few weeks. that definately did not help.
I've learned that so long as I can see it, or if I'm in a real bad pinch ,I'll deal with it in a relative way... but oohh maaan the close calls in a tree and driving down the road.
Took years to get some control.
I still don't like surprises at all.


----------



## pitkas (Aug 13, 2006)

I believe it is good to have a little fear. It makes you respect heights. You don't want to become complacement, and have the big WHOOPS.


----------



## frashdog (Aug 13, 2006)

I guess you could call it a fear. A required fear to keep your mide sharp and aware. It is un natural, like being under water. A bit uncomfortable feeling first climb of the day. Once I'm in the zone, adrenaline harnessed, feeling is good. Feel stronger than normal kinda buzzed. 

Anybody try sleeping on one of those hanging platforms? Was wondering if it might help with getting compfortable off the ground. Thinking about getting one and startin in the yard not too high up to get used to it. That would be a fun new way to go camping, tree camping. No flat ground needed, sick views.


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 13, 2006)

Some great suggestions
I weight 175 lbs. I figure I can fall 5 feet on a 5000w/bs rope.
175lbs accelerating @ 10mph per foot fall =
Im trying to justify a new portawrap. hahaha dont try this at home.


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 13, 2006)

This weeks rope out 15 limbs


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 13, 2006)

i find the hardest part about working at height, especially when longdrop rappelling a high cliff or a build, is getting over the edge. Once i'm in position and suspended on the rope, all is well. 

Just read a interesting tidbit....the average person starts to experience fear or panic at around 30 feet off the ground.


----------



## dakota (Aug 13, 2006)

rbtree said:


> There's no such thing as a fall factor 12 rope. But there are dynamic rock climb lines that are tested and rated to withstand about that number of "fall factor" 2 falls. That's prolly what xtremetrees meant to say
> 
> Rock ropes are so dynamic that they are similar to bungee cord.
> 
> ...



Thanks rb.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 13, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> Just read a interesting tidbit....the average person starts to experience fear or panic at around 30 feet off the ground.



Which is why mock towers at Airborne Schools are 34 feet of the ground. Jumping out of that was worse than the actual aircraft exits at 1000 feet and 130 mph.

I have a healthy respect for heights having jumped out of a perfectly serviceable aircraft about 800 times in my misguided youth. Never grew up yet I guess. 

Combined with an apppreciation for gravity, excellent equipment and comprehensive training and most, though not all, people can overcome their fears and function at heights that would kill them otherwise.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Aug 13, 2006)

I do have a healthy respect for heights... I'm climbing pretty high trees 150feet+...., especially if we have to spiral prune the tree you get pretty high up there...figure i've been close to 200'.... sometimes some days you just get sketched out...especially if there's a sudden movement from gaffing out ropes/gear shifting suddenly...once i'm up in the limbs it doesn't seem so bad... we grapple from tree to tree and sometimes you can get stuck in 'no man's land' not close enough to get hold of the tree...you gotta footlock up your "claw line" (grapple) which feels sketchy cuz if it pops off you're getting shot back to the tree you came from (where you're tied into) ...tree stems aren't too forgiving and you hope all your limbs are cut flush... and once you get sketched you burn alot of energy... I find singing and whistling kinda relaxing


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 13, 2006)

^ *off topic>>>>>>, sorry* but i did some training on a tower like Jumper is talking about. (not jumping, but belaying). The instructor was teaching us all about the shock loads that can occur when a climber (rock/rescue) falls and the belayer locks off the rope/belayer device.

the instructor had us stand about 20 feet back from the top of the tower, with a harness, belay device and rope on us. He then climbed up to the top of the tower and threw off a weight (bucket of concrete, around 200LBS). The weight of course was tied into the rope. 

you learn VERY quickly to: A) anchor yourself to something solid, B) wear gloves, C) anchor yourself to something solid, D) lean back when locking off (rope wacks you in the face!). E) correct belay technique.

you gain a very respect for safety after a session like that.

BTW, the instructor also used one of us as a climber, so we could feel what its like to fall and be belayed. The climber expereinces a nice cushy fall with little jarring, whereas the belayer gets to feel all the load.


----------



## Diesel JD (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting tidbit about the 30 feet thing, I think that's when we know it would be "SPLAT!" if we hit the ground. About the highest I've ever been in a tree is 40 or 50 feet to the first branch in a laurel oak(dead). I was stupid in those days, now I would either climb that tree with spurs or leave it to a real arborist, or flop it in one piece.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 13, 2006)

I actually feel more secure tied in at fifty feet up than walking around below. Having broken my arm some years ago by tripping over the dog's bed in my damn kitchen, I find the feeling of ropes steadying me in the canopy very comforting. When I'm SRT'ing up an oak, past the halfway point up to forty or fifty feet, hanging out in the middle of nowhere because of the logistics needed for rigging down a given limb, I usually try not to look down too much, as I have felt momentary fear when my crappy hearing has detected a slight creaking sound, or what I take to be such, from above. At that point I feel that I must trust my judgment in the limb I chose to attach my main line to and keep climbing until I can flip my lanyard around something additional. Panic won't help so I usually stay cool, but if I hear another crack or creak I hit my descender and scrub the climb. In this case, a measure of fear is helpful, so I keep it with me.


----------



## frashdog (Aug 13, 2006)

> i find the hardest part about working at height, especially when longdrop rappelling a high cliff or a build, is getting over the edge. Once i'm in position and suspended on the rope, all is well.


no doubt. After I'm not weighting the rope, cause I'm using the tree to move around for awhile, and I weight it again a bit of a rush "focus" comes again. 

I think another way to explain a fall factor of 2 for a dynamic rope is a 100 foot rope tied in at 150 feet (gotta leave some room for stretch), climber is 100 feet above tie in and falls 200feet before rope starts to slow climber down. This is max possible load to be put on a rope. Some reason I always though this was a factor of one, but I guess not.

Now I do not know the factors of elongaton but there are a certain number of falls rated for each dynamic rope. Being that a climber does not take fall factor 2's to often the rope last many short falls. Not quite a bungee return to them. More like a stretch with a bit of return. So fall after fall they stretch out and loose their dynamic abilities. A climber like me has a rope for a long time. I do not climb too far past my protection. Longest fall was maybe 30 feet, popped a piece of protection out on the way down. Very soft stop. No time to worry.

Maybe you folks saw the video of the dude rock climbing the 400 foot cliff solo in like 4mins somthin. I'm pretty sure he died by his other claim to climbing fame for jumping off big cliffs with dynamic ropes tied together end to end, I think a knot broke? Homes was pushin till the end.


----------



## 1984 Noob (Aug 14, 2006)

frashdog said:


> Maybe you folks saw the video of the dude rock climbing the 400 foot cliff solo in like 4mins somthin. I'm pretty sure he died by his other claim to climbing fame for jumping off big cliffs with dynamic ropes tied together end to end, I think a knot broke? Homes was pushin till the end.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-oc-lhqpIA


----------



## rebelman (Aug 14, 2006)

That's interesting, because I heard that the injury factor goes way up above thirty three feet.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 14, 2006)

^ depends on the rope used......

ie: if your were falling on a dynamic rope, the rope stretches a lot and cushions the fall. You still get jarred around, and there is secondary impacts (cliff face, tree branches etc), but it is a lot sofater of a fall than falling on a static rope (no stretch), where you will shatter bones at impact when you reach the end of the rope (no stretch).

if you ever get a chance, tie off a dynamic line to a bridge, over water. tie into the rope at the bottom, prefereably over a small embankment. push off and you'll feel how far the rope stretches out and cushions the fall. try it with a static line and you just hang there.

a dynamic line (60 meters) will stretch (average) about 3 to 10 meters for the entire rope. That distance shortens depending on how much rope you are on....


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't have a problem with heights if i'm climbing a tree. But put me in a bucket or on a ladder and I am very uncomfortable. (Probably because i've heard too many horror bucket stories-guys falling out of the basket, the basket falling off the boom, and the boom coming right off the pedestel. In fact, now that I think about it, I have heard more horror stories about buckets than I ever have about tree climbers. weird)


----------



## Jim1NZ (Aug 14, 2006)

I love heights and being in a massive tree. But there is still a point of height where i notice how high i actually am, its above 30m 100'. 

I think it is essential to have full faith and trusting your gear and know what your doing up there and why. Also i believe it is important to know what is going to happen when making cuts and movements around the tree too.

Think 2 steps ahead helps efficiency while not wasting energy


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 14, 2006)

frashdog said:


> I think another way to explain a fall factor of 2 for a dynamic rope is a 100 foot rope tied in at 150 feet (gotta leave some room for stretch), climber is 100 feet above tie in and falls 200feet before rope starts to slow climber down.




 So how far would that rope stretch?


----------



## moss (Aug 14, 2006)

frashdog said:


> Anybody try sleeping on one of those hanging platforms? Was wondering if it might help with getting compfortable off the ground. Thinking about getting one and startin in the yard not too high up to get used to it. That would be a fun new way to go camping, tree camping. No flat ground needed, sick views.



The cool thing about portaledges and treeboats is that when you lie down in them, doesn't matter how high they are, fear goes away. It's the most total relaxation. Don't know why. I think it has to do with the inner ape part of the brain, for most animals sleeping in a tree is the safest possible thing they can do. It's also similar to what happens climbing at night. You'd think that it would get real scary. It's the opposite. Because your brain has no visual height information to process, no fear signal is generated. try it, you'll like it!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Aug 14, 2006)

moss said:


> The cool thing about portaledges and treeboats is that when you lie down in them, doesn't matter how high they are, fear goes away. It's the most total relaxation. Don't know why. I think it has to do with the inner ape part of the brain, for most animals sleeping in a tree is the safest possible thing they can do. *It's also similar to what happens climbing at night. You'd think that it would get real scary. It's the opposite. Because your brain has no visual height information to process, no fear signal is generated. try it, you'll like it!*



i hold more night rappels under my belt than i do daytime rappels. The more extreme the environmental conditions/surroundings, the calmer i am and the more i enjoy it. Other people i climb/rappell with are absolutely terrified of ropework at night.


----------



## inztrees (Aug 14, 2006)

*fall?*

in the bucket Im not afraid of falling im afraid of the lift bustin' off and being strapped into it in the tree i can move with more grace then i can om the ground afraid of hights not really falling some times respectfull alway I work on power distribution mantance there is alot that can get ya so I sweet the junk im in not how hi it goes


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 15, 2006)

Some good suggestions. I think the fastest climbers I know put it out of thier minds. It take years of conditioning not to look down. lol
I mean it seems veteran climbers over 20 years never really give it a thought I know they do thou they just dont spend time, its an automatic check. To me its like a kata or a routien set of movements in a tree.
You climb to first limb punch your rope a few times, climb to next limb punch the rope, it a sequence of moves or positions that are effectient and thoughless really. No wasted movement and just plain simple.
This will be my goal for the next 8 years effeciency. Effeciency is not the absence of fear but the proper placement of it I'd say.
Its another check just like check your biners, check your saw lanyard check your safety. Check Check Check is it a local check...lol
Fear in the tree certainly slows me down, not so much the physical but mostly the mental. I should always be thinking two steps ahead while working on the current step.
There is no other job I can think of that constantly keeps me in the NOW. one foot in the past one foot in the future your on your butt today.
So stay in today. lol Except when it comes to tree work think future moves but always check and re check.
This is the method I use to work the tree in 5 foot intervals. Just cut the tree as it comes to me. Normally not working on rope. Unless its a risky move or a large rigging movement expected , then ill thro on my escape route rope.

I got forced to work a bucket once, I was cutting and holding huge peices then one kinda got away from me so I held it it almost pulled me clean out the bucket on its way down. Before I realized it and let go it had pulled my body 1/2 way out my hips were over the lip of the bucket. I let go quick.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Aug 16, 2006)

Yea thats the way Xtreme, just put it to the back of your mind. You will know your comfortable when you DO look down and it doesn't phase you  

Have trust in yourself and your gear.

Suppose it just comes down to how high you are up a!


----------



## benjycreeper (Aug 16, 2006)

It becomes something that has to be done, so after a while you dont think about it until you go that bit higher or that bit thinner!

It only begins to scare me when i lay in bed at night thinking about my day and worse case scenarios!

Sure beats working in an office though


----------



## Jumper (Aug 16, 2006)

Jim1NZ said:


> Yea thats the way Xtreme, just put it to the back of your mind. You will know your comfortable when you DO look down and it doesn't phase you
> 
> Have trust in yourself and your gear.
> 
> Suppose it just comes down to how high you are up a!



Sorta like looking straight down 12,500 feet out the open door of an airplane while spotting. :biggrinbounce2: I confess it took the breath right out of me the first couple of times. Academic I suppose as you are at terminal velocity after the first 1283 feet.

QUOTE Sure beats working in an office though UNQUOTE Yup!


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 16, 2006)

We'll I think that not only do we lay in bed and think wow that was close to the house or that was a tall tree, but also I walk around looking like a wack factor.
A wack factor is that factor or level whereas your chances of getting whacked are pretty high. A 2x4 limb smacking you in the jaw from a barber chair. wtc.etc. 
I walk around expecting to get whacked at the nail salon. Its part of it I'd say not only a feqar of height but a "fear of whack!" as well.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 16, 2006)

its all in the love and knowin yer limit
sometimes that second guess is all we have
fear of heights-yea i got em- u have to
if I didnt I'd be just another homeowner
as far as the nights in bed....
i spend all day tryin to forget em'


----------



## Bearclaw (Aug 17, 2006)

moss said:


> The cool thing about portaledges and treeboats is that when you lie down in them, doesn't matter how high they are, fear goes away. It's the most total relaxation. Don't know why. I think it has to do with the inner ape part of the brain, for most animals sleeping in a tree is the safest possible thing they can do. It's also similar to what happens climbing at night. You'd think that it would get real scary. It's the opposite. Because your brain has no visual height information to process, no fear signal is generated. try it, you'll like it!



Ive been stuck in a tree as it got dark trying to finish up a job, but I've never climbed at night. Sounds kind of cool. Some helmet lights, glowsticks for the cambium saver.
On the other hand, I did get stuck trying to finish up in a rainstorm. I live in Colorado, (don't like the weather, hang around ten minutes.) and there was no lightning when out of nowhere the heavens opened up and down it came. Everything was so wet, it could be rung out! The cool part was that the sun was shining the whole time! I got pics! I'll drop them here in a couple.


----------



## moss (Aug 17, 2006)

Bearclaw said:


> Ive been stuck in a tree as it got dark trying to finish up a job, but I've never climbed at night. Sounds kind of cool. Some helmet lights, glowsticks for the cambium saver.



I like the idea of putting a glow stick on the cambium saver. I've been installing by feel in the dark. Light on the helmet is good. I've only repitched and retied knots once in the dark and that was enough. Helmet light is always on my saddle now. Though you'd be surprised how well you can tie knots in the dark, it's all muscle memory anyway. Best to set your line before dark, you can make short throws up in the tree to move your tie-in point around. If you can, keep your light off unless you're tying knots or repitching. Your eyes get acclimated and you can see enough to move around the tree. With light on you can only see a small area around you. Fear of height is one thing you won't have to deal with.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Aug 18, 2006)

I think any arborist should be able to tie all their knots with eyes closed & behind the back, that before even starting in the tree.


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 18, 2006)

I think with fear & heights its just a matter of what your used to. If the average gomer who doesnt climb starts to freak at about 30 feet as some one else mentioned. If you work at 30 feet every day, 60 seems high and fear starts to creep in, if you regularly work 60 footers, the odd 90 seems big & scary, and on & on & on. 100 upwards is high in nearly anyones language and when you push towards 200..... well that is BIG.

As for nightime climbing, we had to do a job the other week at night to avoid a busy supermarket carpark. The owners were happy to pay a premium so as not to disturb their customers and we we happy to charge them for it! We hired a light tower which was better than i expected, didnt really need the little helmet lights i bought especially for the job.

Trev


----------



## moss (Aug 18, 2006)

Jim1NZ said:


> I think any arborist should be able to tie all their knots with eyes closed & behind the back, that before even starting in the tree.



For sure. I mentioned it more as a reminder that you don't actually need a light to tie knots since you already know how to do it blindfolded. Try it in a tree in the dark sometime at 65 ft., you'll double check it by feel after you tie the knot that supports you. Having the helmet light gives you the ability to deal with tangled throwline and other fine handwork sometimes required in the tree. I've also used the helmet light in the dark when making pruning cuts with a handsaw so I can see where branch collar is.


----------



## 9th year rookie (Aug 18, 2006)

*Wierd*

Here's a wierd one.

I'm comfortable in the tree with a good tie in spot.
I used to do bridge inspections - some high steel work.

A few years ago I was in a tourist attraction.
A tower, about 100-150 feet high.
All open on the inside with stairs to climb to the top attached to the interior walls. Half way up you can see all the way up and all the way down.
I almost froze and hugged the walls back down.
I don't want to know why.
Still climb trees without hesitation, just never returned to that tourist tower.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 19, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> 100 upwards is high in nearly anyones language and when you push towards 200..... well that is BIG.



With me it's not so much the hight as the mass you start working with on the truely big trees. 

The more room I have to swing them out, the bigger I'll rig them, but I work with people who do not understand rigging from time to time and I've come close to having my head taken off twice this month 

With me, as long as I have a good tie in, I'm OK. I've become such a firm believer in mechanical contact that when I'm not tied in I pucker up. 

That vid of the speed climber... those dynamic moves give me the willies. I wonder how many times he climbs a rout before going gonzo? I noticed that the handholds were pretty chalkey.


----------



## BigJohn (Aug 20, 2006)

No fear here. I find that focus and concentration on what your doing, focus on the tree. I never have any sort of conciousness of the ground or the height. I have fallen twice in my life, both times about 40 feet. Each time I was able to get back up and climb a few more trees that day. I think the best thing to do is to relax and find your peace in the fall, except your fate and you'll be better off. 

I heard that people who pass out and are limp rathter alert frightened and stiff end up with less injuries. Keep your cool.


----------



## RedlineIt (Aug 20, 2006)

It would be cool to be one of Big John's groundies.

"Here he comes again! Heads up!"

THUMP!



RedlineIt


----------



## xtremetrees (Aug 20, 2006)

haha yeah big john does fall alot. alot being more than once,.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 20, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> I'd leave that limb for sure.



I would leave it too, but I'd reduce several of the sprawling side branches. Simple pruning job; 5-8' off the heaviest-ended ones.

""Just say what you think would you cut it or not, "

Life ain't that simple, man. Neither are trees. 

Can you post a closeup pic of the fork?


----------



## oldugly (Aug 30, 2006)

I am deathly afraid of heights, yet still climb, day or night, rain or shine, whenever needed. Though now that I am my own boss the rain, and night work is very minimal. 

I thought for years that climbing would cure me of what I consider a totally senseless fear, but it never has. Instead I just became good at working scared, and to some extent I enjoy the adrenaline rush my fears give me. 

My kids think I am crazy though, because I will NOT go on a ride in an amusement park, and get really nervous looking out the windows of tall buildings. I did some repelling from helicopters in another lifetime, but to this day I do not know HOW I ever did it...seems like I always did what I needed to do....but really never enjoyed it.

I now own a bucket truck, and it scares me back to Jesus every time I get in the thing, but I run it as well as any other in this area. Whenever I try to tell people that I suffer from a fear of heights, they think I am joking with them. 

It is interesting that someone else would deal with the same thing in this business. In 30 years I have never found a cure, but have always done the job. 

Thank you Xtreme for sharing that I am not alone in this mindless acrophobic paranoia...but that others too have found the intestinal fortitude to work through it.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm usually OK with heights, I respect how far above the ground I am and take care to check my kit, anchor points, etc. once thats ok, I can settle in.
However today I was a bit uneasy, climbing an ebony over a tarmac driveway, fresh in my mind was the chap that died here on Monday, I had to take my first 15 mins or so nice and easy, I had to set up some rigging out on a branch, didn't have a high TIP (these trees spread out) so it took me a while to settle into the job, set up a redirect on a smaller branch for my line to get it a bit higher than the main TIP, etc...
Some days go like clockwork, others give you pause, say some prayers, carry on. I don't think anyone is totally nerveless.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep another one here who has to deal with being not at ease with height,5 mins in a tree and my fear stops ,evolution I guess,we're not meant to be up 80' trees..


----------



## clearance (Aug 31, 2006)

Went to work today, long drive, mountain side exposed to the wind with just ocean for 90 miles untill the mainland. Lots of fog, gusting winds, climbed a big spruce to about 120' and topped it, branches and tops flying back into the bush, shut 'er down. I knew the tree wouldn't blow down, but still, rocking around up high like that, it wasn't a walk in the park. It isn't the hieght, and I have climbed over 170' now, its the tree that matters.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 31, 2006)

understanding tree problems/faults etc is a much more scary thing than height


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Aug 31, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Yep another one here who has to deal with being not at ease with height,5 mins in a tree and my fear stops ,evolution I guess,we're not meant to be up 80' trees..



I thought you got Steve in for them 80'ers lol :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## JAM (Aug 31, 2006)

*Falling*



Dadatwins said:


> Height and falling does not bother me that much, now stopping and impact are 2 words that scare the living sh#t out of me. :biggrinbounce2:


 


I think I have to agree with that one


----------



## JAM (Aug 31, 2006)

frashdog said:


> I guess you could call it a fear. A required fear to keep your mide sharp and aware. It is un natural, like being under water. A bit uncomfortable feeling first climb of the day. Once I'm in the zone, adrenaline harnessed, feeling is good. Feel stronger than normal kinda buzzed.
> 
> Anybody try sleeping on one of those hanging platforms? Was wondering if it might help with getting compfortable off the ground. Thinking about getting one and startin in the yard not too high up to get used to it. That would be a fun new way to go camping, tree camping. No flat ground needed, sick views.






Homemade strap-on deer stands seem to help


----------



## jazak (Aug 31, 2006)

For the first 5 years I sweated bullits now I just got used to it. (I've been doing it for 20yr.s) My son who is just starting to climb (16) is sweating bullits.


----------



## rebelman (Aug 31, 2006)

Trees topped previously are extra shaky. I listen extra close for a crack. I see all the destruction after storms and trace much of it to improper pruning. Often I know the person that did the pruning, know they know it's wrong. Gratuitous stubs and fluch cuts make my job much harder. I think flagrant violations of code should be criminal. Off topic I'm sure but what the hell, it goes hand in hand.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 7, 2006)

Buzzlightyear said:


> I thought you got Steve in for them 80'ers lol :biggrinbounce2:



I've done my fair share of 80's and a few 100' footers,your tractor loader wouldn't reach any of them LOL


----------



## Seachaser (Jan 7, 2023)

sawinredneck said:


> Deathly afraid of hieghts, but love bieng in a tree, go figure!!!! Always have to look for those "de-acceleration points" also
> Andy


I’ve climbed in tree stands to deer hunt up to 30’ feet or higher. But a ladder or what y’all guys do would scare me to death.


----------

